# Router plate for a hinge butt template?



## HandyFrank (Mar 13, 2012)

My brother let me borrow the Porter-Cable 59381 Hinge Butt Template Kit to install a few doors in my old house:
Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 59381 Hinge Butt Template Kit: Home Improvement

Problem is, he gave me the Hinge Mortising Router Bit and template guide that is supposed to screw into my router plate, but my router plate doesn't have threads?
This is the guide:
Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42048 Template Guide: Home Improvement

He said his router used to have a threadable plate on the bottom where that circular template guide would screw right in to. He doesn't have that router any more so he didn't have the plate.

I looked around and couldn't find a router base plate that had threads like that. Can someome direct me in the right direction.

My router isn't great, but it is new. It has a plastic plate and I tried to use it with that circular template guide but it eventually spun and burned up the plastic. Here it is:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927683000P?prdNo=6

Are these router plates available to purchase? I checked the home depot and couldn't find anything, not even for other name brand routers.

If my question or explanation isn't clear, tell me and i'll explain it further. I'm not a pro, just a DIY.

I appreciate all the help!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

You'll need to get a router plate that excepts guide bushings.


----------



## HandyFrank (Mar 13, 2012)

jharris said:


> You'll need to get a router plate that excepts guide bushings.


Are these typically available at hardware stores? Would it be a universal router type plate? Or think I'll have to go specifically to Sears to get it?

If anyone can direct me to one on Amazon that would be helpful


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Router guide bushings*

Typically the router base plate will have a hole, not threaded, to accept these bushings:


They may be too long and need to be filed shorter for your template. Craftsman router plates may not have the type of bushings as shown above which are the Porter Cable. It gets a little snarly if it doesn't, then you'll need an adaptor. PITA.:yes:

I use a mini router or trim router for hinge mortising, no bushing, and a "custom made template" The base of the router follows inside the temple to give the proper size mortise.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You may have these templates?*

These are the Craftsman mortising templates and require a 5/8" guide bushing, probably shortened to work with the template....I donno? I have never used mine.


----------



## HandyFrank (Mar 13, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Typically the router base plate will have a hole, not threaded, to accept these bushings:


Thanks for the info guys.

After reading your responses I thought I'd look around at the Porter Cable further, and I found this threaded piece:
Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42237 Template Guide Lock N: Home Improvement

I'm guessing this is what I am missing? Going to ask my bro who lended it to me, and get a new plate since I melted the other.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

HandyFrank said:


> My brother let me borrow the Porter-Cable 59381 Hinge Butt Template Kit to install a few doors in my old house:
> Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 59381 Hinge Butt Template Kit: Home Improvement
> 
> Problem is, he gave me the Hinge Mortising Router Bit and template guide that is supposed to screw into my router plate, but my router plate doesn't have threads?
> ...


Hi Frank - from the catalog picture of the router, the base plate looks like it should accept guide bushing,, or it used to. You should have gotten a ring nut with the guide bushing to secure it to the plate. Plate mounting holes vary all over the place from brand to brand and even model to model so you will likely need to get one from sears and be sure to specify it needs to take guide bushings.
The base plate will have a 1-3/16" hole with a 1-3/8" counterbore around it. The bushing goes in from the bottom with the flange on the bushing nesting in the counterbore. Now your ring nut can be attached to the bushing from the top and tightened to keep it attached. One other note. The plate needs to be centered to the router collet. For that, you will need a centering pin. If your brother loaned you the template and the bit, he will likely have the centering pin and know how to set it up. One other thing, if that is a 5/8" bushing and the bit is a 1/4" shank, it may be easier to just skip the bushing and mount a 5/8 OD by 1/4 ID bearing on the shank of the bit... does the same thing and you don't need to fuss with centering. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a universal plate will have the PC type bushing hole*

Like this one from:http://ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#1051








*Router Base With Centering Pin*

Pre-drilled for most any router, this plate also includes
a smartly designed centering pin that centers the guide to the router collet. Install a Porter-Cable style guide bushing
(not included), use the centering pin to line-up the base plate to the collet, install your bit for perfect alignment. Plate has a 1-3/16" dia. center hole that will accept our inlay or template guide kit.


*No.* *Description* *Price*​ *Quantity*​ *1051* 
*Router Base With Centering Pin*​ *$19.99* 
​


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

jharris said:


> You'll need to get a router plate that excepts guide bushings.


Duh! Really? Sorry for the incomplete response. The boss needed me so I had to cut my lunch break short.

I hope you find what you need using the above links and suggestions. If not go to:

http://www.patwarner.com/ 

He might be able to make one for you.

Good luck and keep us posted on how your project goes.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

HandyFrank said:


> Going to ask my bro who lended it to me, and get a new plate since I melted the other.


Melted? Do tell please....


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

My bad - I should have checked the bushing number before. That's the old Porter Cable 1-35/64" guide bushing for a very old hinge template. I have never seen one in person, just in catalogs and have no idea how it attaches. It might very well have threaded right into the base plate. I think it may be time to upgrade:
Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 59370 Door Hinge Template: Jean Chapel: Home Improvement
:yes:


----------



## HandyFrank (Mar 13, 2012)

*Great info everyone, thank you!*:thumbsup:
I'm going to talk to my bro to see what he remembers and buy whatever I need.



joesbucketorust said:


> Melted? Do tell please....


I put the bottom piece on the router without that screw holding it in and proceeded to route my first hinge out. The guide eventually began to spin with the blade somehow and it melted the shape of it. Might need a new one, have to look again


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a homemade template similar to woodenthings except I use one that is 6'-8" long with all three templates on one. You can mortise the door and then put it on the jamb and do it and they match up perfect.


----------

